# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  Aceite de neem virgen

## zootecnico

NEEM OÍL  F Es una alternativa ecológica y totalmente natural para uso en agricultura o jardinería El aceite de neem es un insecticida aprobado por la UE* y la EPA (Agencia para la protección del Medio Ambiente de los EEUU) para uso en agricultura ecológica, pero además, si es usado conjuntamente con bicarbonato potásico, se convierte también en un fungicida efectivo para la prevención y control de varias enfermedades producidas por los hongos, incluyendo oídio, mildiu, moteado negro, botritis o podredumbre gris, antracnosis, roya, leaf spot (mancha foliar), filoxera y alternaria. 
El Aceite de Neem virgen obtenido por prensado al frío es eficaz contra insectos: Pulgones, Mosca Blanca, ácaros, Nemátodos, Liriomyza, Cochinillas, Noctuidos, Ceratitis capitata (mosca de la fruta), Dorífora de la papa, Psylla sp, Ortópteros, Hilótomo de la Rosa, etc. Aunque en estos casos no posee "efecto de choque" por lo que necesita algunos días para manifestar su propia actividad. 
No es tóxico para las personas, animales domésticos, insectos, polinizadores y vida silvestre, por lo que no tiene plazo de seguridad. No incorpora residuos tóxicos a las plantas, suelo y agua, y además es BIODEGRADABLE promueve Consultores AgropecuariosTemas similares: ACEITE DE COCO (VIRGEN Y EXTRA VIRGEN) DE LA SELVA PERUANA ACEITE DE COCO (VIRGEN Y EXTRA VIRGEN) DE LA SELVA PERUANA ACEITE DE COCO (VIRGEN Y EXTRA VIRGEN) DE LA SELVA PERUANA ACEITE DE COCO (VIRGEN Y EXTRA VIRGEN) DE LA SELVA PERUANA Vendo aceite de Oliva Extra virgen y virgen de Yauca- Arequipa.

----------

